# Sikh History To Be Rewritten: SGPC Chief



## spnadmin (May 10, 2010)

*Sikh history to be rewritten:  SGPC chief*

fullstory


STAFF WRITER 20:43 HRS IST*Patiala, May 10 (PTI)* In view of  doubts raised by some scholars, the Shiromani Gurudwara Parbandhak Committee (SGPC) today said the entire Sikh history would be reviewed and rewritten.

      A history department would be established at the  Sikh University at Fatehgrah Sahib for the task, SGPC chief Avtar Singh Makkar told a new conference here.

      Some writers and  scholars were raising controversies and spreading negative publicity about the Sikh history, he said.

     To put to rest such doubts, the SGPC, the apex  religious body, would set up a department for reviewing and rewriting the history penned by Sikh and English scholars, Makkar said.

      On the "siropa" (robe of honour) presented to former Punjab Chief Minister Amarinder Singh during his visit to the Golden Temple yesterday, Makkar said he had sought a report in this regard from the SGPC Secretary.


----------



## Admin (May 10, 2010)

Leaving all the garble aside, the most interesting part was the giving away of Siropao to Capt. Amrinder Singh, does it show chinks in the empire of SGPC? :ice:


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 10, 2010)

> Some writers and  scholars were raising controversies and spreading negative publicity about the Sikh history, he said.
> 
> To put to rest such doubts, the SGPC, the apex  religious body, would set up a department for reviewing and rewriting the history penned by Sikh and English scholars, Makkar said.


I am speechless!


----------



## spnadmin (May 10, 2010)

It is good that someone cares enough about me and my fragile munn to take action and resolve my doubts.  I did not know that anyone cared that much. . There is nothing more tranquil than a mind rid of doubt. :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy: 


What can I say? I too am speechless.

--------------

Now in all seriousness, and no kidding around, this project falls outside of the jurisdiction of the SGPC according to the India Gurdwara Act.


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 10, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> It is good that someone cares enough about me and my fragile munn to take action and resolve my doubts.  I did not know that anyone cared that much. . There is nothing more tranquil than a mind rid of doubt. :crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy:
> 
> 
> What can I say? I too am speechless.
> ...



In all seriousness, about 90% of what SGPC does falls outside of the jurisdiction of the SGPC according to the India  Gurdwara Act. SGPC is just another branch of the Badalistan Cabal.


----------



## bscheema (May 11, 2010)

how come this happnd smthing fishy in makkr,s gija


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 11, 2010)

Balwinder singh cheema said:


> how come this happnd smthing fishy in makkr,s gija




I'm not sure what a gija is, but if it concerns Makkar (and therefore Badal), it's worse than just fishy;  it's week dead fishy.  Have you ever smelled week dead fish?


----------



## Admin (May 11, 2010)

Gija sounds like doing something right under the nose of someone...


----------



## hpannu (May 11, 2010)

Gija is the side pocket of Kurta / Shirt - i believe writer means - Makkar will make profit out of this whole thing.

Bhul Chuk Maaf,
Daas


----------



## spnadmin (May 11, 2010)

hpannu said:


> Gija is the side pocket of Kurta / Shirt - i believe writer means - Makkar will make profit out of this whole thing.
> 
> Bhul Chuk Maaf,
> Daas



Fateh ji! If this were a game show your answer would get a big round of applause I am sure.

Where does the money come from for this project? From the daswandh given by sangats and sent to SGPC  by gurdwaras worldwide? Or from the state government? I have been pondering this question last night and this morning?


----------



## Mai Harinder Kaur (May 11, 2010)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> Fateh ji! If this were a game show your answer would get a big round of applause I am sure.
> 
> Where does the money come from for this project? From the daswandh given by sangats and sent to SGPC  by gurdwaras worldwide? Or from the state government? I have been pondering this question last night and this morning?



While the families of our 1984 shaheeds still - for the most part -  live in abject poverty.  

The SGPC is obscenely rich.  They have crores of rupees, maybe more, squirreled away, certainly enough to finance the small nation of Baladistan for many years.  And more is coming in daily.

I don't know where the funds for this particular project come from, but I am sure that they are peanuts compared to the available funds.  I am quite cynical about this, I know, with good reason.


----------



## Archived_Member_17 (May 11, 2010)

Sat Shri Akaal Everyone,

Is anyone wondering what the new history is going to prove? 

A Sikh had pointed out on Sikhnet that the original Rahitnama written by Chaupa Singh, which supports Dasam Granth, is missing; as only its copy is available it cannot be considered reliable.

To this, a well known dasam granthi responded that the Indian Government has returned the Sikh literature taken during 1984 Blue Star Operation to SGPC, but SGPC has not announced it yet.  He also mentioned that in this literature, the original Chaupa Singh rehitnama is also being returned!  It is incredible that we, the normal Sikhs, don't even know that this material has been returned, but a dasam granthi knows even the details as to what is being returned!  BTW rehitnamas usually are small pieces of work, and a dasam granthi knew this much detail about the material being returned even to know the name of a little rehitnama.  Boy are these people well informed or what.


So since Dasam granth was lacking any historical support, the "new Sikh history" is sure to fill in those gaps.


Rani Kaur


----------



## hpannu (May 12, 2010)

Our Society is so corrupt now a days - anything you can imagine or believe happens. Once the budget is approved for a project like this - there are lots of sharks waiting for their piece of the pie. Of course the money in question is given by Sangat for a good cause ( Parchar and ....). But once the money is in SGPC golak, we have no control of how it will be used ? and who will benefit from it ? Look at the quality of Granthis and Keertania's SGPC is producing now a days. Since the SGPC has a budget almost the same as that of Punjab Government - they have lot of power, if they utilize it for Dharam Parchar. Unfortunately that is not the case and we all are suffering.

Bhul Chuk Maaf,
Daas:happykaur:


----------

